# What's wrong with Finley?



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

Eever since Don said he was going to resign as coach Finley hasn't talked. He's the only player to not comment on the situation. Me personally I don't like this at all. AJ needs to have a talk with before this effects the team in the locker room. I knew that Finley was going to have a problem with this move the most. He's a veteran who is set in his ways, and AJ won't allow that. This is a situation to watch because AJ won't allow Finley to play the same under him.


----------



## Amir (Mar 2, 2005)

Do you imply that Finley may think (or already thinks) that he will lose minutes under AJ as permanent coach ??


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm not worried at all. I think if you look at Fin's play since AJ took over the team, he has been more aggresive and has been rebounding the ball. He has been struggling from the field and the free throw line, but I think that he will work that out.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Mike Finley will no longer be given a free pass. I think this is great for the team. Nelson had a difficult time pulling Finley even when he was playing terrible basketball. Avery will not hesitate to yank Finley if he is not playing hard. Avery will allow Finley to work through his current shooting slump however because A.J. wants to see defensive intensity and crashing of the boards. Fin has been doing those things and that will keep him on the court despite the poor shooting.


----------



## KentATM (Mar 22, 2005)

SMDre is right. Fins shooting will work itself out. Fin seems much more agressive now that AJ is in and thats a good thing. Fin, JHo and Quis are about to have a devil of a time D'ing up on JRich though. Actually, JRich is kinda like Fin 5 years ago.....


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Fin has been aggressive and crashing the boards. He will get over his shooting slump eventually. He just needs to get used to Nelson being gone.


----------

